# Looking for work in north west Pa.



## saxono3 (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm laid off, again. Looking for logging work in north wast Pa. I can cut, operate any skidder, forwarder, kinda rusty on a crawler but Ive run them. Ive cut for horse teams as well and have spent most of my time as a cutter. Have saws, safety gear and reliable transportation.


----------



## trees2 (Nov 12, 2012)

Would you be interested in connecticut ? I can supply housing. Do you have a cdl drivers license ? Have you run a tri axe log truck ? You will be cutting and skidding your own wood .Tree length and high grade saw logs. Thanks, Bob


----------



## saxono3 (Nov 12, 2012)

Thank you for your reply. PM sent.


----------



## D&B Mack (Nov 12, 2012)

Will send you a PM. If you are interested in SW PA to Ohio.


----------



## TheLumberJack (Nov 12, 2012)

hey d&b...i'm in western pa...shoot me an email if you get a chance.

[email protected]


----------



## D&B Mack (Nov 13, 2012)

TheLumberJack said:


> hey d&b...i'm in western pa...shoot me an email if you get a chance.
> 
> [email protected]



Sent


----------



## saxono3 (Nov 14, 2012)

D&B Mack said:


> Will send you a PM. If you are interested in SW PA to Ohio.



Pm answered with my thanks for your tip.


----------



## ericm88 (Nov 16, 2012)

D&B Mack said:


> Will send you a PM. If you are interested in SW PA to Ohio.




A friend that I went to school with isn't on this forum but he is looking for a job in just that area in logging. He went to school for forestry. Any information I can give you him would be great. Thanks


----------



## D&B Mack (Nov 19, 2012)

ericm88 said:


> A friend that I went to school with isn't on this forum but he is looking for a job in just that area in logging. He went to school for forestry. Any information I can give you him would be great. Thanks



PM Sent.


----------



## saxono3 (Dec 6, 2012)

*Finally caught a good break*

Saw an article about logging with horses yesterday. While reading it I saw a link that listed loggers from different states that use horses. I was curious to see if there was anyone on it that I knew from Pa. There was. I saw a name I knew from about 7 years ago when old Al Parker and I cut for him. Al had a good team of Belgians. Hes gone to his reward now and he is missed. One heck of a logger right up into his 70ties. Anyway,
I thought, what the heck, I'll email the guy and see if he remembers me and has any work. I got a call at 1030 or so this morning. He did, and he does. I start cutting for him two days after Christmas. The moneys better than fair and while he warned me there might be some down time he will keep us as busy as he can. Couldn't come at a better time. Trying to drum up work for myself and cutting firewood was not cutting it. Going to be great not worrying about what I'm going to be doing from week to week.


----------

